# Any body have any ideas on how to cure SIBO through diet



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 18, 2015)

Been having trouble with severe constipation/ bloating , doctor thinks i have small intestine bacterial overgrowth prescribed some antibiotics(Xifaxin) but I'm trying to figure out how to restore gut health naturally and kill off bad bacteria?


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 18, 2015)

Here is what I would do.  Start of with a 2 day cleanse.  I've provided it below.  Follow it exactly.  Contact Emeric Delzing on PM or at least start his DWGE (Digestive Wheat Germ Extract). It is a prebiotic and extremely important for gut health.  This combined with probiotics is the balance needed for a health digestive system,  especially for us bodybuilders.  Look into yogurts,  fermented foods like sauerkraut,  keifer,  pickles,  and kombutcha.  

Wheat Germ Extract New Lower price! - $79.99 : Total Nutrition Rx, Total Health through Total Nutrition

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s257...24c93c468da1/f8a718c926363da0fdb13c38fe4152c7


----------



## Sully (Aug 18, 2015)

A good probiotic would help also. If you're on an antibiotic it will kill the good bacteria in your gut along with the bad. Shoot for 200-400 billion live cultures for 4-8 days, then transition to something lower like 50-100 billion/day. I like the Garden of Life Raw brand, but they get a little pricey. Definitely lots of fermented foods in the diet. 

Also, check to see if you are lactose intolerant. Most people say they aren't, without knowing for sure. You can also be lactose intolerant to a very small degree. It's different for everyone. Avoid all dairy for at least a week, then drink a big glass of milk. If you have any gas, bloating, upset stomach or diarrhea, even if it's just a little bit, then you're most likely lactose intolerant to some degree. Those who are and continue to eat dairy can slowly throw off their intestinal flora balance over time. If that's the case, then use lactase enzyme tablets every time you eat dairy, and find a good quality digestive enzyme supplement to add to your meals. 

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 21, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> A good probiotic would help also. If you're on an antibiotic it will kill the good bacteria in your gut along with the bad. Shoot for 200-400 billion live cultures for 4-8 days, then transition to something lower like 50-100 billion/day. I like the Garden of Life Raw brand, but they get a little pricey. Definitely lots of fermented foods in the diet.
> 
> Also, check to see if you are lactose intolerant. Most people say they aren't, without knowing for sure. You can also be lactose intolerant to a very small degree. It's different for everyone. Avoid all dairy for at least a week, then drink a big glass of milk. If you have any gas, bloating, upset stomach or diarrhea, even if it's just a little bit, then you're most likely lactose intolerant to some degree. Those who are and continue to eat dairy can slowly throw off their intestinal flora balance over time. If that's the case, then use lactase enzyme tablets every time you eat dairy, and find a good quality digestive enzyme supplement to add to your meals.
> 
> Good luck, let us know how it goes.


Thanks bro, I'm definitely lactose intollerant, which brings me to my next question, on most probiotics it says lactobacillus or something like that does that mean if it says whack till that it will upset me because I'm lactose intolerant in terms of the probiotics and I take?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 21, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Here is what I would do.  Start of with a 2 day cleanse.  I've provided it below.  Follow it exactly.  Contact Emeric Delzing on PM or at least start his DWGE (Digestive Wheat Germ Extract). It is a prebiotic and extremely important for gut health.  This combined with probiotics is the balance needed for a health digestive system,  especially for us bodybuilders.  Look into yogurts,  fermented foods like sauerkraut,  keifer,  pickles,  and kombutcha.
> 
> Wheat Germ Extract New Lower price! - $79.99 : Total Nutrition Rx, Total Health through Total Nutrition
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s257...24c93c468da1/f8a718c926363da0fdb13c38fe4152c7


I just now saw this reply thank you my brother I will look into that and try your advice, today I feel great I did a big castor oil cleanse yesterday I feel like the probiotics are what made me hyper bloated and distended and constipated because I took that 80 billion one day after I finish these antibiotics


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 22, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> I just now saw this reply thank you my brother I will look into that and try your advice, today I feel great I did a big castor oil cleanse yesterday I feel like the probiotics are what made me hyper bloated and distended and constipated because I took that 80 billion one day after I finish these antibiotics



Glad you seen it.  The cleanse I have for you would have rid all the bacteria in your gut and saved  you the $1000 antibiotic as well as cleaning your entire digestive tract.  You would not believe how good you feel and efficient your digestive system becomes.  I strongly recommend this to all of us eating copious amounts of food.  Also,  try the kombutcha.  It's a fermented drink in the refrigerated section near the yogurts and Naked juices.  It's sold at Walmart and most health food stores.  Google it to see its many benefits. I try to drink at least 3 a week.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 22, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Glad you seen it.  The cleanse I have for you would have rid all the bacteria in your gut and saved  you the $1000 antibiotic as well as cleaning your entire digestive tract.  You would not believe how good you feel and efficient your digestive system becomes.  I strongly recommend this to all of us eating copious amounts of food.  Also,  try the kombutcha.  It's a fermented drink in the refrigerated section near the yogurts and Naked juices.  It's sold at Walmart and most health food stores.  Google it to see its many benefits. I try to drink at least 3 a week.


Will do brother, as always thank u for the awesome advice


----------



## Sully (Aug 23, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Thanks bro, I'm definitely lactose intollerant, which brings me to my next question, on most probiotics it says lactobacillus or something like that does that mean if it says whack till that it will upset me because I'm lactose intolerant in terms of the probiotics and I take?



No, lactobacillus is not the same thing as lactose. Not even remotely similar. Lactobacillus is a strain of bacteria that occurs naturally in our digestive tract. Lactose is a form of sugar that occurs naturally in cows milk. The body requires an enzyme called lactase in order to digest the milk sugar(lactose). When the body doesn't produce the lactase enzyme, or doesn't produce enough of it for the amount of lactose you ingest, the lactose doesn't get digested properly. 

When sugars don't digest fully, they begin to ferment in the intestines. One of the byproducts of the fermentation is gas. This causes the flatulence that we experience, and also accounts for much of the stomach pain as well. 

The fermentation itself occurs when the bacteria in the gut start to metabolize the lactose(sugar). This is similar to the process that occurs when beer is brewed. The lactose allows the bacteria in the gut to feed and multiply very quickly, which contributes to an imbalance of good to bad bacteria in the intestines. 

Also, simple carbs like bread, pasta, wheat, rice, sugar, and potatoes can contribute to bacterial overgrowth, as well as possible yeast overgrowth in the body.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 23, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> No, lactobacillus is not the same thing as lactose. Not even remotely similar. Lactobacillus is a strain of bacteria that occurs naturally in our digestive tract. Lactose is a form of sugar that occurs naturally in cows milk. The body requires an enzyme called lactase in order to digest the milk sugar(lactose). When the body doesn't produce the lactase enzyme, or doesn't produce enough of it for the amount of lactose you ingest, the lactose doesn't get digested properly.
> 
> When sugars don't digest fully, they begin to ferment in the intestines. One of the byproducts of the fermentation is gas. This causes the flatulence that we experience, and also accounts for much of the stomach pain as well.
> 
> ...


Should I cut grains, potatoes,  complex carbs entirely??


----------



## Sully (Aug 23, 2015)

If you're still having the symptoms of the bacterial overgrowth, it couldn't hurt to cut out the simple carbs for a few weeks. Not permanently, but just until you feel like things are working better again.

Complex carbs should be okay, but you'd still be better off eating veggies instead starches. The fiber in the veggies might help out a little as well.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 28, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> If you're still having the symptoms of the bacterial overgrowth, it couldn't hurt to cut out the simple carbs for a few weeks. Not permanently, but just until you feel like things are working better again.
> 
> Complex carbs should be okay, but you'd still be better off eating veggies instead starches. The fiber in the veggies might help out a little as well.


Thanks bro


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 21, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Here is what I would do.  Start of with a 2 day cleanse.  I've provided it below.  Follow it exactly.  Contact Emeric Delzing on PM or at least start his DWGE (Digestive Wheat Germ Extract). It is a prebiotic and extremely important for gut health.  This combined with probiotics is the balance needed for a health digestive system,  especially for us bodybuilders.  Look into yogurts,  fermented foods like sauerkraut,  keifer,  pickles,  and kombutcha.
> 
> Wheat Germ Extract New Lower price! - $79.99 : Total Nutrition Rx, Total Health through Total Nutrition
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s257...24c93c468da1/f8a718c926363da0fdb13c38fe4152c7


Update bros, 1 month after starting probiotics I have experienced much relief and eating clean while juicing raw veggies daily, lost 35lbs, I'm on a mission! You guys were right the stomach discomfort went away after a few days of the probiotics, I am also taking CURCUMIN, OIL OF OREGANO, B STRESS, ASTAXANTHIN, 5HTP AND LTYROSINE TO NAME A FEW FOR GUT HEALTH AND ANTI INFLAMMATION!


Lil' Sully said:


> A good probiotic would help also. If you're on an antibiotic it will kill the good bacteria in your gut along with the bad. Shoot for 200-400 billion live cultures for 4-8 days, then transition to something lower like 50-100 billion/day. I like the Garden of Life Raw brand, but they get a little pricey. Definitely lots of fermented foods in the diet.
> 
> Also, check to see if you are lactose intolerant. Most people say they aren't, without knowing for sure. You can also be lactose intolerant to a very small degree. It's different for everyone. Avoid all dairy for at least a week, then drink a big glass of milk. If you have any gas, bloating, upset stomach or diarrhea, even if it's just a little bit, then you're most likely lactose intolerant to some degree. Those who are and continue to eat dairy can slowly throw off their intestinal flora balance over time. If that's the case, then use lactase enzyme tablets every time you eat dairy, and find a good quality digestive enzyme supplement to add to your meals.
> 
> Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------

